# Praline Bacon revisited....   thanks Craig.....



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2013)

Craig started my mouth watering awhile back.......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110279/speaking-of-bacon-pecan-praline-bacon-mmmmmmm

It came to the front of the old brain when Bride had some toasted pecans left from a recipe this Christmas Baking spree....

  Brown Sugar, Chopped Toasted Pecans, Maple Syrup













BS MS pecans.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 8, 2013






   After baking at 400 for 20 minutes...  Next time 25-30 min...













bacon 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 8, 2013






     Some Maple Syrup added to the bacon....













bacon 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 8, 2013






      Spreading the Maple Syrup.....













bacon 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 8, 2013






     The mix applied.....













bacon 4.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 8, 2013






    The mix after 10 minutes at 400.....  













bacon 5.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 8, 2013






     Money.... 













bacon money.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 8, 2013






 Next batch I will initially crisp the bacon a little more.....  My error.... 

This stuff is GOOOOD !!!!!!   

Thank you Craig......   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....


----------



## themule69 (Jan 8, 2013)

looks great. i did a batch for thanksgiving using craigs recipe. everyone loved it.

david


----------



## themule69 (Jan 8, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Craig started my mouth watering awhile back.......
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110279/speaking-of-bacon-pecan-praline-bacon-mmmmmmm
> 
> ...


i had to cook mine for 45 min. to get it to crisp up.


----------



## anylizer (Jan 8, 2013)

... you are pre-baking the bacon before adding the toppings??? then cooking for another 25-30?


----------



## themule69 (Jan 8, 2013)

Anylizer said:


> ... you are pre-baking the bacon before adding the toppings??? then cooking for another 25-30?


you pre bake it till hit's about 3/4 done. then add topping and finish baking.


----------



## anylizer (Jan 8, 2013)

COOL... Thank you   Saw something similar... "Millionaire Bacon" on Triple D...  bacon, black pepper, cayenne, brown sugar,& red pepper flakes... baked for 4 hrs! Looked/sounded FANTASTIC!!!  gotta try it with my homemade bacon. There several different versions on the net if you want to "Goggle" it. This particular recipe called for "VERY" thick bacon... 5 pcs. per pound... most is around 16pcs. per pound. This may be the reason for the extended bake time. Recipe went something like this:

5pcs. Very thick bacon = 1lb.

 lay on cooling rack with cookie sheet underneath

sprinkle liberally with black pepper

sprinkle lightly/liberally with cayenne pepper... to taste

cover with a good layer of dark brown sugar

sprinkle with red pepper flakes

bake for 4 hrs.

unfortunately they did not say what temp to bake at... I'm guessing 250 -300


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2013)

The really thick bacon as an appetizer is served at some high end steak house in NY.... seen it.... can't remember where or how it was  made...  Sure looked good to me.....


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking tasty Dave!!!

Here is the original post...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106794/todays-treat-praline-bacon-with-q-view

            Craig


----------

